# Feelin' like the MAN!(frotto)



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

My first run with the Manfrotto 685B monopod and the 234RC ball head. It was my first run with ANY monopod, EVER for that matter. It was GREAT fun! I mounted my beastly 70-200 f2.8 VR lens and absolutely went to town. Stability was great and the shots were improved 100% over what I captured last year. I still have a lot to learn and a lot of time to do it.

With most of our games in the early evening, I can sense a TC in my near future. I don't need the f stops. SO excited.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Great shot, Prop!


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

What emotion. Why is she in pink short? Now, if you crop to get rid of the kid in front...


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> What emotion. Why is she in pink short? Now, if you crop to get rid of the kid in front...


It's not terribly organized at the 5/6 yr old level around here. For instance, my daughter refuses to wear the ribbons. :rofl:

I'm not making anything worth my time cropping. Just dropping 'em out of the camera and posting them for the 'rents. If they want, have at!


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

PropellerHead said:


> It's not terribly organized at the 5/6 yr old level around here. For instance, my daughter refuses to wear the ribbons. :rofl:
> 
> I'm not making anything worth my time cropping. Just dropping 'em out of the camera and posting them for the 'rents. If they want, have at!


Wait, wait, wait. Forgive my ignorance, they look like triplets. So, the one w/o the ribbons is your daughter? :rofl:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> Wait, wait, wait. Forgive my ignorance, they look like triplets. So, the one w/o the ribbons is your daughter? :rofl:


:rofl: One of the girls on the team looks like a little boy! They're all sort of like a litter of kittens at this age. None of those three is my spawn.


----------

